# Gordon Ramsay is Coming to Help Brits in Greece!



## RosaOptomen

**The deadline is fast approaching for applications! If you are interested in the program and haven't applied yet, please get in touch ASAP!**

Gordon Ramsay is Coming to Help Brits in Greece!

Could your restaurant benefit with help from the world's most famous chef?

Has setting up a restaurant abroad not been the dream you’d hoped it would be?

One Potato Two Potato, the BAFTA-winning producers of Channel 4's Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares, is producing a brand new series to help struggling British owned-restaurants, hotels and B&Bs throughout Europe.

Could this be you? Are you struggling to make ends meet? Are you barely breaking even or on the brink of bankruptcy?

If you'd like some help from multi-Michelin-starred chef Gordon Ramsay then please write to us restaurants[at]onepotatotwopotato[dot]tv or call +44(0)203 227 5867

Please Note: We will use and store the personal details contained in your email and any further response in accordance with the Data Protection Act 1998, for the purposes of producing the Programme.


----------

